# Post here if......(not entirely poem related)



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Post here if you
have ever used
the wrong bit
or used a saddle
that didn't fit

Post here if you
have put a bridle on wrong
or ever sang your horse a song

Poat here if you
have ever pretended you couldn't.
even if you could,
and have forgotton to picks out the hooves-
even if you should

Post here if 
you've ever eaten dirt
or even gotton horse-nose 
on your shirt

Post here
if you ever ridden bareback,
Or ever gone on an exhilerating hack

Post here if you
have done it wrong instead of right,
But snuck out to see him
in the darkness of night

Post here if you've ever 
given too much hay,
but your horse is 
still there for you
at the end of the day


We all have done at least ONE of these things, havent we? Everyone should post.......lolI made this because we have all messed up on things when it comes to horses, but it's ok, because...well...... we fix it.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you kidding in my life time I have done all of those more times than I care to mention. 
Why because with limited time I just want to be with my ponies. Of course the to small saddle didn't go over well and that's when I ate some dirt.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Done it all 

I figure if you don't make mistakes you aren't human, and if you aren't human you can't be an equestrian....According to the dictionary ^^


----------

